# Feria de las Culturas Amigas 2013



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

The fifth edition of this event that started in 2009, both as a way of revitalising tourism and as a solidary act from other countries after the H1N1 crisis, will have the participation of 86 diplomatic representations.

The fair will take place on avenida Paseo de la Reforma, from Lieja street to the Avenida de los Insurgentes and this year there will be an artistic forum, placed next to the Puerta de los Leones, near the entrance to the Bosque de Chapultepec, where cultural activities will be held.

The forum will host leading figures like Astrid Hadad, group Mono Blanco, the Internacional Sonora Santanera and singer Eugenia León. It will operate from Friday to Sunday, 13:00 to 20:00 hrs.

There will also be a photography competition, A través de tu mirada, which will document the atendance of the fair's visitants and will be a virtual memory of this event via internet.

The Inauguration of the V Feria de las Culturas Amigas will take place on May 25 on Paseo de al Reforma.




(source: ANUNCIAN QUINTA EDICIÓN DE LA FERIA DE LAS CULTURAS AMIGAS EN LA CIUDAD DE MÉXICO)


I went last year and it was a great experience, there was food, cultural activities and products from many countries. The stands, the people (and the exercise!) are really worth going and even if you get tired of the Feria, there are other interesting places near by.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Quetza said:


> The fifth edition of this event that started in 2009, both as a way of revitalising tourism and as a solidary act from other countries after the H1N1 crisis, will have the participation of 86 diplomatic representations.
> 
> The fair will take place on avenida Paseo de la Reforma, from Lieja street to the Avenida de los Insurgentes and this year there will be an artistic forum, placed next to the Puerta de los Leones, near the entrance to the Bosque de Chapultepec, where cultural activities will be held.
> 
> ...


I always like going to the Feria, and since I live 5 minutes from El Angel on Reforma, it's super-easy for me to get there. I like sampling food from the different stands and often pick up craft souvenirs for future gift-giving. The line-up of musical acts sounds great - much better than in previous years!


----------

